# 1st Trip For The Kids W/ Firends



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Well this weekend's trip to Hatteras is quickly approaching, 15 hours before launch time!!







My wife and I, in a geniune attempt to add to our children's enjoyment of camping, agreed to allow each of them to bring a friend!!!









My daughter and son are about to bust, since this is the first time this type of weekend long sleepover has occurred!! Both friends are super kids and each one of them plays ball (softball and baseball) with my kids.

We plan on keeping them outside ALL day and well into each evening, reserving the interior of the camper for quiet activities and games, along with showers and sleep. We will be cooking out each day (just bought a Coleman Road Trip LXE, still in the box!) and spending most nights playing outside at the campground!

Any suggestions would be appreciated in regards to keeping them busy? And prayers would be even more greatly appreciated!!!

Jason


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Jason,

Don't have any suggestions for you, but I wish I was going!!!! The kids will keep each other busy and you will have more time to relax. Have a great trip and think of those of us working to keep this great country of ours running!!!
















Have fun and relax!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gary

PS: Drink a cold one for me


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

SNACKS
GAMES
SWIMMING








CAMPFIRE (FIRE-FIRE-FIRE)

Pretty-much what kids like while camping

They will do great...they will keep each other busy.

MaeJae


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I actually liked my kids toting friends along. They kept them busy instead of bugging me all the time! How old are them kids??? Could be a handful!

I think it's more fun for them anyway.


----------



## Humpty (Apr 20, 2005)

Lots of sun screen and lots of beach time. The kids will have a blast.

Have fun in Hatteras.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Just an update on how the trip went. I think my kids' stamina for the beach far exceeds their friends. My kids were still going strong on Sunday while the other kids were beginning to show some serious signs of fatigue.

Everyone had a great time, the two friends slept almost the whole way home on Monday, while our two kep talking about what they wanted to do when we go back to the beach. When we got home both of the friends said they had fun and were very appreciative of the opportunity to go, almost as appreciative as their parents were for taking them!!
















The kids did entertain themselves, however I still had to play entertainment coordinator, but not as much as usual. The kids crabbing in the pond behind our camper kept them occupied quite a bit.

We met some fantastic folks from Raleigh, NC while camping and they were fun! Can't wait to get back on the island on Saturday.

Thanks for all the advice and we will definitely take friends again!

Jason


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I went out this past weekend with my four year old son and two of his friends and their Dad. They certainly kept each other entertained and allowed me and the other so-called adult to keep ourselves busy b.s'ing and drinking beer. A great time was had by all. How's THAT for entertainment?

Reverie


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Reverie said:


> allowed me and the other so-called adult to keep ourselves busy b.s'ing and drinking beer
> Reverie
> [snapback]44591[/snapback]​


It definitely helps having them along!! I will be taking a trip similar to yours in another couple of weeks with my sons baseball coach and his two boys. Hopefully my trip will be as fruitful as yours!!!

Pour another!

Jason


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Jason,

At your campground, were you able to have a campfire at the site? At the KOA next door we were allowed to have a beach fire, which we did, or we can rent for $10 a night one of the portable fire burners for the actual campsite. They said no ground fires were allowed in the county. On the beach it had to be below high tide line, guess we didn't know where that was because next morning it was still there









Kevin


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Kevin,

You are not alone in the "above the tide line" group. Most people don't pay attention to that rule, 1. if the tide is coming in then your fire may not last long and 2. most can't see the high tide line.

I have stayed at Camp Hatteras and Ocean Waves which are the two campgrounds on each side of the KOA you stayed at. Neither of them allow fires, I did not know it was a county thing though, I'll check with my police officer buddy when I go down there.

Fires on the beach are great though! Just seems like you ought to be there! It makes me cry to see all of the new development out there that is slowly creeping down the beach taking away access from those of us that prefer to drive on the beach versus walking out.

Jason


----------

